# Nostalgic Music



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

you like "Hungry like the Wolf"?


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 15, 2015)

Link? 
Pretty much anything bu Selena PereÅº makes me feel homesick. Reminds me of simpler times with my mother and I. 


[yt]RKGbjJarMeA[/yt]


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

i thought i deleted this, because this is for music creators


----------



## Spens1032 (Jun 16, 2015)

Anything that was playing on rock radio in the mid 90s. Early Green Day, Alice in Chains, Fuel, Sugar Ray, Pearl Jam, STP, etc. I also have a huge soft spot for early Barenaked Ladies. My parents owned their first like 4 albums on tape, and I only recently found out what half of those songs are.


----------

